# Alarm activating its self 04 gto



## Gto164 (Feb 26, 2011)

So my 04 gto will activate its self after i turn off the alarm about 30 sec later. What will happens is, i will walk out to my car hit my unlock button on the key, alarm will go off, and if i do not start the car with in like 30 sec the alarm will activate its self and i have to hit the unlock button on the key again to turn it off and then start the car. That alone is not the end of the world just really annoying. The problem is every now and then the alarm will not turn off, so the car will not start it just kills the engine. You can hit the unlock button on the key and nothing happen the light on the dash just keeps flashing. I have tried putting the key in and truing it all ways and hitting the unlock button and still will not go off. It will just randomly go off and let me start the car after siting there for 1 - 2 hours of pushing buttons starting the car over and over it seem to randomly reset it self. I took it in to a shop and they could not understand why it would do this, no alarm should activate its self like it is, even with doors open and the hood open it will still activate its self the alarm part will not go off just the engine kill part. 

So if anyone knows how i can just turn off the factory alarm or bypass the engine kill part of the alarm would help a lot. I just really annoying getting stuck in a parking lot for hours sitting there trying to turn off the alarm.


----------

